# WOC Black and Red: 'Cause red glitter makes the world go 'round



## blazeno.8 (Sep 5, 2008)

Deleted.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 5, 2008)

This is hawt! I love vampy looks.

Random: How tall are you?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_This is hawt! I love vampy looks.

Random: How tall are you?_

 
Haha, thanks.  I'm 5'5.5'' and I jealously guard that ".5".  My mom's 5'10, but alas...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL I only ask because your face is a very unique beauty and I was like she should try out for ANTM.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_LOL I only ask because your face is a very unique beauty and I was like she should try out for ANTM._

 
Well that's one I haven't heard!  Thanks.  Mrs. Tyra seems to be very keen on using her show to breaking many barriers, but height doesn't seem to be one of them.  I think the shortest winner was 5'6.5''.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 5, 2008)

Pretty.. I love the lip color!


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2008)

this is so pretty. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## CeCe88 (Sep 6, 2008)

i love this look


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG, this is so hot!! Great job, chica


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome tut!
I wish I had the balls to rock black lips like you...

I like your hair too btw


----------



## PMBG83 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow! Seducin someone tonight eh? Sexy look...reminds me when missy was rockin the dark lips (way before it was a trend now) and the trash bag for "sock it to me"


----------



## jmj2k (Sep 6, 2008)

Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 6, 2008)

This is dangerous! Dude, I'm really going to try then when I get a chance.


----------



## K_ashanti (Sep 7, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 7, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!! So Dramatic!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

The black lips are awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## varga_gal (Oct 15, 2008)

You are so pretty! I love this look


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 31, 2008)

That lip color looks awesome on you!


----------



## bsquared (Nov 3, 2008)

great looK!


----------



## Merula (Sep 2, 2009)

Beautiful!~


----------

